# Bench Help (Vise opinions, size)



## GlennsGrandson (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm looking to start building a new bench next week, about 2'x8'. I want a large twin screw style vise on the front and something on the end to use for dog holes down the length of the bench and for clamping of course. I am not going to get the twin screw, I am just going to get two Lee Valley (single) Tail-Vise Screws and use them in one large piece of wood (independently, but at the same time if that makes sense). I will save money that way and I can live with it.

My main questions are:

1) Will the Grizzly H7788 Cabinet Maker's Vise be a good choice for the end vise? (I am not interested in a tail vise)









2) What do the fellow LJ's think/feel about using two Tail-Vise Screws about 24" apart in a twin screw style fashion? I will put this on the front and all the way to the left and probably have dog holes down the right leg or on a slider to support larger sheets/pieces while using the right side of the vise to hold a piece (vertically, for working on an edge).









3) A 2'x8' bench, to long, wide, narrow? I work out of a garage, I am limited to one stall in the winter and two the rest of the year. How wide and long are your benches and what do you think of them?

4) Also, tool well/tray/catch all (like on the back of a klausz)? I am very much undecided on this, I see the pros and cons, quick clearing of space, but catches all the chips and dust..

Thanks for any input, you don't have to answer all the questions, any advise would be helpful.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Space is always a tough consideration. Mine is 4×8, but my shop is 36×48. A blessing only a few have. I have only a small wood vise. Haven't decided on a big one yet. Definitely interested in what direction you go.


----------

